# Kyushu Japan earthquake stops Sony sensor production



## Luckshot (Apr 16, 2016)

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idAFL3N17J048



> Sony said it will extend the closure of its image sensor plant in Kumamoto located in the southern island of Kyushu. It had already shut the plant after an initial deadly quake rocked the region on Thursday.



Does anyone know if this affected Canon?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 16, 2016)

Canon buys come camera sensors from Sony, but cell phone censors are Sony's big sensor product, and that's what is made in the Kyushu plant, IPhone camera sensors. PlayStation electronics are made in a different Kyushu plant. 

Canon does not have sensor plants located there.

The extremely precise alignment of fab machinery means it may take weeks or even months to get restarted again, depending on the amount of damage. The plant runs 24/7, so shutting it down may delay IPhone production if it stays shut.


----------

